# [HOWTO] Lepszy dźwięk na SB Live i Audigy - ld10k1

## kneczaj

 Do czego służy ld10k1? 

ld10k1 to program zmieniający sposób przetwarzania dźwięku przez ALSĘ, poprzez ładowanie tzw. patchy, których kilka jest dostępne po zainstalowaniu programu. Standardowe konfiguracje DSP zawarte w skryptach init_live i init_audigy nie dają dużych możliwości, ale wg mnie poprawiają jakość dźwięku w porównaniu do domyślnych ustawień alsy. Nieco więcej możliwości daje skrypt inicjujący init_audigy_eq10, który jak się domyślam dodaje transparentny korektor graficzny, niestety nie miałem okazji go przetestować ponieważ mam kartę SB Live.

 Co opiszę w tym howto? 

Przede wszystkim jak zainstalować ten program i jak wykonać podstawową konfigurację, pozwalającą na bezobsługowe korzystanie z programu. Niestety nie napiszę o tym, jak tworzyć konfiguracje DSP w qlo10k1 bo sam nie wiem, ale mam nadzieję, że wy coś wymyślicie, bo program praktycznie nie ma dokumentacji. Nie napiszę także jak tworzyć nowe patche, wiem tylko, że służy do tego program as10k1.

 Instalacja 

1. Edytujesz plik /etc/make.conf i definiujesz/modyfikujesz w nim zmienną ALSA_TOOLS

```
ALSA_TOOLS="as10k1 ld10k1 lo10k1 qlo10k1"
```

absolutne minimum to ld10k1 i lo10k1, lecz inne programy też mogą się przydać do późniejszej modyfikacji ustawień lo10k1

Jeżeli korzystałeś wcześniej z innych programów z pakietu alsa-tools dopisz je do tej zmiennej. qlo10k1 jest naprawdę opcjonalne i służy do modyfikacji domyślnych efektów na dsp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UWAGA!!! użytkownicy zauważyli, po tym jak napisałem to how-to, że zmienna ALSA_TOOLS jest twardo ustawiona w ebuildzie alsa-tools, więc trzeba ją tam zakomentować, a następnie wykonać

```
ebuild /ścieżka/do/ebuildu/nazwa_ebuildu digest
```

wygeneruje to sumę kontrolną ebuildu.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pełna lista programów wchodzących w skład alsa-tools: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/multimedia/alsa-tools.html

2. Jeżeli instalujesz qlo10k1 upewnij się, że masz zainstalowaną bibliotekę qt-3, bo niestety twórcy ebuildu nie pomyśleli o zrobieniu odpowiednich zależności. 

3. Teraz możemy przystąpić do instalacji. Jeżeli instalujesz qlo10k1 (naprawdę opcjonalnie, większości użytkowników ten program nie jest wcale potrzebny) należy zdefiniować zmienne MOC i UIC, bo inaczej program się nie zkompiluje (domyślne wartości tych zmiennych są błędne). Najlepiej to zrobić, przy instalacji ponieważ trwała zmiana tej zmiennej może spowodować problemy przy instalacji innych programów bazujących na qt.

```
 MOC="/usr/qt/3/bin/moc" UIC="/usr/qt/3/bin/uic" emerge alsa-tools
```

 Konfiguracja 

1. Aby program uruchamiał się podczas startu systemu musisz go dodać do skryptu startowego alsy, edytujesz /etc/init.d/alsasound w funkcji restore() trzeba dopisać polecenia uruchamiające ld10k1. 

U mnie po modyfikacji wygląda to tak:

```

restore() {

        ebegin "Restoring Mixer Levels"

        #Demon ld10k1 i skrypt init_live

        /usr/sbin/ld10k1 -d          # te dwie linijki

        /bin/sh /usr/bin/init_live   # trzeba dopisać

        local val=0

        if [[ ! -r ${asoundcfg} ]] ; then

                ewarn "No mixer config in ${asoundcfg}, you have to unmute your$

        elif [[ -x ${alsactl} ]] ; then

                local CARDS="$(cat /proc/asound/cards | awk '/: / { print $1 }'$

                local CARDNUM

                for CARDNUM in ${CARDS}

                do

                        [[ -e /dev/snd/controlC0 ]] || sleep 2

                        [[ -e /dev/snd/controlC0 ]] || sleep 2

                        [[ -e /dev/snd/controlC0 ]] || sleep 2

                        [[ -e /dev/snd/controlC0 ]] || sleep 2

                        ${alsactl} -f ${asoundcfg} restore ${CARDNUM} || ewarn $

                done

```

Jeśli masz kartę Audigy, a nie SB Live to zamiast 

```
/bin/sh /usr/bin/init_live
```

wpisz 

```
/bin/sh /usr/bin/init_audigy
```

lub 

```
/bin/sh /usr/bin/init_audigy_eq10
```

aby włączyć equalizer

restartujesz alsasound

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

Jeszcze trzeba tylko zmienić głośność w mikserze i powinno działać  :Very Happy: 

Jeśli podczas kompilacji napotkasz jakieś błędy spróbuj wyrzucić ze zmiennej ALSA_TOOLS qlo10k1 i ponownie skompilować. Większości użytkowników program qlo10k1 nie jest wcale potrzebny

Po instalacji ld10k1 w alsamixerze pojawia się nowy suwak 'Master Digital' zmieniający głośność na wszystkich kanałach, można to wykorzystać w programie hotkeys i przypisać klawisze klawiatury multimedialnej do zmiany głośności za pomocą tego suwaka.

Możecie jeszcze pokombinować z qlo10k1, byłbym wdzięczny gdyby ktoś zrobił konfigurację na sb live, taką aby działał equalizer, bo mi niestety nie udało się tego zrobić. Wszystkie patche do lo10k1 (także equalizer) znajdują się w katalogu /usr/share/ld10k1/effects/

Jak włączycie qlo10k1 to w menu Card trzeba kliknąć Default Card, inaczej program będzie bezużyteczny  :Razz: Last edited by kneczaj on Wed Oct 29, 2008 7:06 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Jeżeli masz kernel 2.6.19 lub nowszą wersję to musisz zainstalować alsa-driver-9999 bo inaczej program nie będzie działał.

 

Ze sterownikami z kernela nie zadziała?

[EDIT]U mnie problem się wywala, *** glibc detected *** ld10k1: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000000532840 ***, bład wskazuje raczej na bug w programie.[/EDIT]

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> [EDIT]U mnie problem siê wywala, *** glibc detected *** ld10k1: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000000532840 ***, b³ad wskazuje raczej na bug w programie.[/EDIT]

 

właśnie taki błąd wywala, jak nie zainstalujesz alsa-driver-9999. Uwierz mi to wina alsy.

Jak ta wersja wejdzie w skład jajka (może w 2.6.21, albo 22) to pewnie będzie działał na tych modułach z kernela.

----------

## v7n

możesz dać jakieś linki, gdzie możne poczytać więcej o tym całym projekcie? bo sam mam audigy ls i borykam się ze średnią jakością dzwięku ( przy zmianie suwaka analog front na więcej niż 50, 60% zaczynają się dziać dziwne rzeczy ) no i z niemożnością zastosowania właśnie programu hotkeys ( problem nawet opisywałem na forum, póki co, zadowalam się obsługą klawiszy wbudowaną ze fluxa i wtyczką do gkrellma, która pokazuje aktualny stan suwaka audio ).

----------

## Belliash

Swietne howto!

Pozniej sprobuje powalczyc i dam znac co i jak  :Smile: 

----------

## IdefiX666

init_audigy_eq10? a skąd to się bierze?

```

localhost idefix # init_audigy_eq10

bash: init_audigy_eq10: command not found

```

----------

## Belliash

z alsa-tools...

ale wpierw musisz dodac do make.conf magiczna linijke  :Wink: 

----------

## IdefiX666

dzięki :]

----------

## cin0l

```
cinlokal cin0 # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.17.6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-emu10k1-synth ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Failed /usr/bin/lo10k1 -s                                                                       [ ok ]
```

```
cinlokal cin0 # uname -a

Linux cinlokal 2.6.17.6 #1 PREEMPT Sun Aug 27 16:00:12 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1  
```

mi coś nie chodzi, nie mam alsy-9999, bo jak pisałeś wyżej, jest wymagana do kerneli >=2.6.19, ja mam .17

jakiś pomysł?

----------

## Piecia

Nie wiem dlaczego ciągle nie mogę odmaskować pakietu alsa-driver. Zamaskowany przez package.mask i missing keywords - dopisałem w package.unmask =alsa-driver-9999 i package.keywords =alsa-driver-9999 -* ale dalej dostaję, że 

```
emerge =media-sound/alsa-driver-9999

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-sound/alsa-driver-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

# Diego PettenĂ˛ <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Jan 2007)

# Live Mercurial versions of ALSA packages.

# These are needed for the people wanting to try newer kernel versions

# when the support is broken in-kernel.

# Please note that you need >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2-r3 to be able to actually

# use these versions by adding "**" for them in package.keywords.
```

Czyżbym potrzebował innego portage? (poniekąd mam wersję 2.1.2-r9) 

Zazwyczaj przy missing keywords wystarczało -*, aczkolwiek próbowałem też **.

----------

## Belliash

jesli alsa z kernela to powinna dzialac.

jesli z alsa-driver to musisz ja przekompilowac...

Mozliwe tez ze zmieniles konfig kernela...

Najbezpieczniej byloby przekompilowac kernela, zainstalowac, go, jego moduly i wtedy przekompilowac wszystkie moduly zewnetrzne...

do /etc/portage/package.keywords wpisz:

media-sound/alsa-headers **

media-sound/alsa-driver **

powinno pomoc  :Wink: 

----------

## cin0l

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czyżbym potrzebował innego portage? (poniekąd mam wersję 2.1.2-r9) 
> 
> Zazwyczaj przy missing keywords wystarczało -*, aczkolwiek próbowałem też **.

 

ja ręcznie do ebuildów dopisałem x86 i zrobiłem od nowa digesty i poszło

----------

## Belliash

ja mam to odmaskowane tak:

 *package.unmask wrote:*   

> media-sound/alsa-driver
> 
> media-sound/alsa-headers

 

 *package.keywords wrote:*   

> media-sound/alsa-driver **
> 
> media-sound/alsa-headers **

 

i dziala bez zadnego edytowania ebuildow...

IMHO łaski nie robi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Piecia

Zapomniałem o alsa-headers. Dziwne że nic o tym pakiecie nie wspominało, bywa.

----------

## no4b

Posdziłem sobie 2.6.20-git6 żeby mieć nowsze drivery alsy i działa. Załdowałem init_audigy_eq10 (mam audigy2 zs) i w alsamikserze pojawił się equalizer, który działa. Jedynym mankamentem jest to, że podbicie treble powoduje, że pojawia się szum (im wyższe ustawienie treble, tym bardziej słyszalny szum). Bez ld10k1 karta nie wydaje praktycznie żadnych (słyszalnych) szumów. Mam nadzieję, że zostanie to dopracowane.

----------

## Belliash

Ja z kolei nie widze roznicy w jakosci dzwieku...

Chyba ze cos jeszcze powinienem zrobic ?

----------

## no4b

Ja bym radził posłuchać, a nie patrzeć  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Noo sluchalem i nie slysze roznicy...

----------

## cin0l

a tak spytam.. czy w ogóle warto jest to instalować jeśli mam sblive podłączoną pod amplituner spdifem i dopiero do amplitunera podłączone 5 głośników?

----------

## Belliash

Noo dobra, slychac roznice :d

----------

## kneczaj

@v7n pogoogluj trochę, może coś znajdziesz, chciałbym powiedzieć, że projekt jest prawie na wymarciu, autor nie rozwija programu tylko przystosowuje do kolejnych wersji alsy.

@cin0l wiesz testowałem na kernelu 2.6.16 i 2.6.18, tam chodzi bez alsa-driver - na modułach z kernela, a ty korzystasz z alsa-driver tylko starszej wersji, spróbuj z zainstalować wersję 9999 na pewno pójdzie.

Ja uważam, że dźwięk jest lepszy, ale każdy ma swoje zdanie.

@no4b mam sblive więc niestety nie mogę wypowiedziedzieć się na temat tych szumów

----------

## Piecia

Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia głośników. Ja u siebie mam plastikowy zestaw komputerowy, eh. Raz jak poszedłem do sklepu ze sprzętem muzycznym i posłuchałem muzyki z porządnego zestawu nagłaśniającego to dosłownie łezka mi poleciała.

A swoją drogą komppilacja wywala się po "spaczowaniu":

```
copying file alsa-kernel/usb/usx2y/usx2yhwdeppcm.c

patching file usx2yhwdeppcm.c

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-morph3/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c: In function 'snd_open':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:171: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/sound.c:176: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/sound_oss.c:7:

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/../alsa-kernel/core/sound_oss.c: In function 'snd_register_oss_device':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/../alsa-kernel/core/sound_oss.c:137: warning: passing argument 1 of 'register_sound_special' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/../alsa-kernel/core/sound_oss.c:141: warning: passing argument 1 of 'register_sound_special' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/../alsa-kernel/core/sound_oss.c:109: warning: unused variable 'carddev'

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:674:33: error: macro "create_workqueue" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c: In function 'snd_compat_create_workqueue2':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:674: error: 'create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:674: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:674: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:675: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c: In function 'register_pnp_pm_callback':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:712: warning: 'pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c: In function 'unregister_pnp_pm_callback':

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.c:731: warning: 'pm_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:111)

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore/misc_driver.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver/acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-9999/work/alsa-driver] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4756:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-9999.ebuild, line 130:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/emerge_log/media-sound:alsa-driver-9999:20070211-212316.log'.

```

----------

## Lord_Raven

Walcze z tym cudem od rana i nic  :Neutral: 

Wymienilem kernelowska alse na 9999, emergeuje alsa-tools i niby wszystko ok, tyle ze ten ostatni jakby nie zwracal uwagi na zmienna ALSA_TOOLS ustawiona w make.conf i instaluje sobie co chce. Myslalem ze to wina portage, ale jego downgrade nie pomogł. Czy ma ktos podobne problemy?

make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage-catmur"

# /usr/local/xgl-coffee /usr/local/overlays/ebuildexchange"

DISTDIR="/mnt/data/distfiles"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="3dnow X apache2 alsa cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr ftp gtk2 -gpm hal -ipv6 mmx mplayer nvidia opengl qt4 usb utf8 x86 xml"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

ALSA_TOOLS="as10k1 ld10k1 lo10k1 qlo10k1"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/banned_branches"

PORT_ENOTICE_DIR=/var/log/enotice/

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl"
```

koncówka z emerge alsa-tools:

```

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man/man1

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/bin/as10k1

   usr/bin/extract_ac3

   usr/bin/sscape_ctl

   usr/bin/usx2yloader

   usr/bin/us428control

   usr/bin/ac3dec

   usr/bin/mixartloader

   usr/bin/sbiload

   usr/bin/hdsploader

   usr/bin/vxloader

   usr/bin/cspctl

>>> Merging media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/as10k1

>>> /usr/bin/extract_ac3

>>> /usr/bin/sscape_ctl

>>> /usr/bin/usx2yloader

>>> /usr/bin/us428control

>>> /usr/bin/ac3dec

>>> /usr/bin/mixartloader

>>> /usr/bin/sbiload

>>> /usr/bin/hdsploader

>>> /usr/bin/vxloader

>>> /usr/bin/cspctl

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/cspctl.1.bz2

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.hdsploader.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.vxloader.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/TODO.ac3dec.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.as10k1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.sb16_csp.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/AUTHORS.hdsploader.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.sbiload.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.ac3dec.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.usx2yloader.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/README.mixartloader.bz2

--- /usr/share/sounds/

--- /usr/share/sounds/opl3/

>>> /usr/share/sounds/opl3/std.sb

>>> /usr/share/sounds/opl3/drums.o3

>>> /usr/share/sounds/opl3/drums.sb

>>> /usr/share/sounds/opl3/std.o3
```

----------

## v7n

```
 # lspci | grep Crea

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
```

moja karta nie jest wspierana?

```
# ld10k1

Error: not a EMU10K1/EMU10K2 based card
```

)-;

----------

## no4b

LS to mocno okrojone Audigy, więc może nie mieć potrzebnych ficzerów.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Udalo mi sie obejsc problem. W ebuildzie do alsa-tools (dzisiejszy sync) jest twardo ustawiona zmienna ALSA_TOOLS dopiero po jej zahaszowaniu emerge zaczyna korzystac z tej ustawionej w make.conf

----------

## msch

@v7n jak ci sie uda to uruchomic, to napisz co i jak. musialem swojego LS-a staremu pozyczyc  :Sad: 

----------

## kneczaj

@v7n SB Audigy LS chyba nie jest wspierane, ponieważ program wymaga DSP emu10k1 lub k2, a SB Audigy LS ma CA0106 http://www.hardware.fr/articles/486-1/sound-blaster-digy-ls.html

----------

## v7n

 *msch wrote:*   

> @v7n jak ci sie uda to uruchomic, to napisz co i jak. musialem swojego LS-a staremu pozyczyc 

 uruchomić się da na sterowniku ca0106 (czy jakoś tak, szczegóły na alsa-matrix), ale jak widać, z lepszego dźwięku nici )-;

----------

## koper

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Udalo mi sie obejsc problem. W ebuildzie do alsa-tools (dzisiejszy sync) jest twardo ustawiona zmienna ALSA_TOOLS dopiero po jej zahaszowaniu emerge zaczyna korzystac z tej ustawionej w make.conf

 

 A moglbys powiedziec cos wiecej, bo po edycji ebulida, zmienia sie jego hash md5, nie wiem gdzie moge wrzucic nowy hash, albo jak pominac sprawdzanie hashy

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## PsychoX

```

# ebuild <plik ebuilda> digest

```

----------

## kreon28

Gdzie poczytam cos wiecej na temat samych sterownikow Alsa-999? Chodzi mi o to co teoretycznie "poprawia" jakosc dzwieku, bo szczerze mowiac wesze tu jakis szwindel. Wydaje sie, ze ta lepsza jakosc dzwieku wynika moze z zaimplementowania jakichs DSP lub equalizera.

----------

## Odinist

LOLOL jestem pod wrażeniem   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Czuję się podobnie jak 2 lata temu zainstalowałem pod Windowsem kX Drivers   :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Zainstalowałem - i działa  :Smile: 

Albo się sugeruję, albo rzeczywiście jest ładniejszy dźwięk - przynajmniej bas, i chyba wysokie tony też .... Ale na razie mam zdezelowane głosniki, więc dużo nie mogę powiedzieć  :Smile: 

Tylko problem : działa wam mikrofon w skype ? Wczoraj bawiłem się mikserem, i nic nie wskórałem ...

----------

## kneczaj

@kreon28 uruchom sobie ld10k1 na alsie z kernela 2.6.16 bo też na tym działa i porównaj - ten sam dźwięk.

@n0rbi666 mi działa, ale raz zdarzyło się, że skype wywalił jakiś błąd dot. karty dźwiękowej to zrestartowałem alsę i wszystko OK.

----------

## n0rbi666

kneczaj - masz kmixer ?  :Smile:  mógłbyś zrobić screenshoty z niego ?  :Smile: 

Lub jakiś inny sposób, żebym wiedział co i gdzie ustawić :Wink: 

----------

## kreon28

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> @kreon28 uruchom sobie ld10k1 na alsie z kernela 2.6.16 bo też na tym działa i porównaj - ten sam dźwięk.
> 
> 

 

Jak to ten sam dzwiek?

Sugerujesz upgrade kernela aby uzyskac lepsza jakosc dzwieku?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Noo dobra, slychac roznice :d

 

w którym miejscu?

coś trzbe dodać dla emerge alsa-driver czy "emu10k1" wystarczy?

Mi pokazuje 

```

/bin/sh /usr/bin/init_audigy

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

Error: unable to connect ld10k1

```

A mam 

```
00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
```

Zmieniłem ebuild tak, że instaluje:

```
>>> Completed installing alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man/man1

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/sbin/ld10k1

   usr/sbin/dl10k1

   usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

   usr/bin/hdspconf

   usr/bin/vxloader

   usr/bin/hdspmixer

   usr/bin/rmedigicontrol

   usr/bin/hdsploader

   usr/bin/cspctl

   usr/bin/mixartloader

   usr/bin/lo10k1

   usr/bin/us428control

   usr/bin/sscape_ctl

   usr/bin/envy24control

   usr/bin/sbiload

   usr/bin/echomixer

   usr/bin/extract_ac3

   usr/bin/as10k1

   usr/bin/ac3dec

   usr/bin/usx2yloader

```

Last edited by kfiaciarka on Fri Feb 16, 2007 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bako

kfiaciarka odpal glosniej muzyke i ustaw suwak Equalize na 100%, wtedy slychac roznice  :Smile: 

edit:

odpal samo ld10k1. Jak wywali blad tzn. ze nie dziala za ta wersja alsy i nalezy nagrac alsa 9999 lub jakiesgos nowszego kernela (mi na 2.6.20 nie dzialalo na wbudowanych)

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Bako wrote:*   

> kfiaciarka odpal glosniej muzyke i ustaw suwak Equalize na 100%, wtedy slychac roznice 
> 
> edit:
> 
> odpal samo ld10k1. Jak wywali blad tzn. ze nie dziala za ta wersja alsy i nalezy nagrac alsa 9999 lub jakiesgos nowszego kernela (mi na 2.6.20 nie dzialalo na wbudowanych)

 

 :Very Happy:  lol  :Smile:  No tak nei przeładowałem alsasound po emergowaniu alsa-driver  :Smile: Last edited by kfiaciarka on Fri Feb 16, 2007 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bako

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  lol 

 

piersze slowa byly odpowiedzia przed edycja Twojej wiadomosci  :Smile: .

A co do braku polaczenia z ld10k1 mialem tak na kernelu 2.6.18 na wbudowanej alsie, a alsa-driver-9999 wywalalo blad, dopiero na 2.6.20 zadzialalo

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja mam gentoo-2.6.19-r4 i alsa-driver. Z dodatkowych suwaków mam jedynie headphones bez zielonej kropki u góry. Brakuje mi tego master digital.

----------

## Bako

ja u siebie odpalalem /bin/sh /usr/bin/init_audigy_eq10 i pojawily mi sie dodatkowe suwaczki od equalizera

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Bako wrote:*   

> ja u siebie odpalalem /bin/sh /usr/bin/init_audigy_eq10 i pojawily mi sie dodatkowe suwaczki od equalizera

 

tak, po tym tez ma więcej suwaków :Smile:  od f0 do f10  :Smile: 

----------

## Bako

no wlasnie, zmienialem je, ale jakos nie slyszalem roznicy  :Smile: .

Pamietam, ze jak pare razy uruchomilem ld10k1 to znikaly mi suwaki np. master ("/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" chyba pomagalo)

----------

## kfiaciarka

możliwe ale mi nie uśmiecha się ustawianie alsamixer od zera po takim ręcznym restarcie:)

----------

## Bako

"alsactl store" a pozniej "alsactl restore" nie pomoze ?

----------

## n0rbi666

A czy przy uruchamianiu alsy domyślnie nie uruchamia się alsactl restore?  :Smile: 

Btw : jak już tak tutaj gadu-gadu ... działa komuś jeszcze mikrofon w skype ? ;]

----------

## kneczaj

@kfiaciarka troche zabardzo wyszczuplony ten twój ebuild, są ci jeszcze potrzebne takie pliki:

```

/usr/include/lo10k1/comm.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/ld10k1_error.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/ld10k1_fnc.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1ef.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1lf.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/lo10k1.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/version.h

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.la

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so -> liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0 -> liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/share/aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/ld10k1.m4

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/copy_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/eq10.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/fxbus.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/mono_switch_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/mono_switch_2x2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/output.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/prologic.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/simple.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/sto51.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_2x2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_6.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/tone.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/vol_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/vol_master.emu10k1

```

Najlepiej najpierw zainstaluj tak jak w howto, a dopiero potem próbuj coś wyrzucać  :Wink: 

@n0rbi666 Screen kmixera - http://www.kneczaj.republika.pl/images/kmixer.png, mam kartę SBLive

@kreon28 to spróbuj na tej alsie co masz, bo widzę, że masz bardzo stary kernel  :Razz: , chyba nie updatowany odkąd gentoo sobie zainstalowałeś, może będzie chodzić i nie grymaś tylko sam przetestuj

----------

## n0rbi666

kneczaj - a mógłbyś dać jeszcze screena z zakładki wejście i przełączniki ?  :Smile:  THX  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

* Contents of media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1:

/etc

/etc/hotplug

/etc/hotplug/usb

/etc/hotplug/usb/tascam_fpga

/etc/hotplug/usb/tascam_fw

/etc/hotplug/usb/tascam_fw.usermap

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/ac3dec

/usr/bin/as10k1

/usr/bin/cspctl

/usr/bin/echomixer

/usr/bin/envy24control

/usr/bin/extract_ac3

/usr/bin/hdspconf

/usr/bin/hdsploader

/usr/bin/hdspmixer

/usr/bin/init_audigy

/usr/bin/init_audigy_eq10

/usr/bin/init_live

/usr/bin/lo10k1

/usr/bin/mixartloader

/usr/bin/rmedigicontrol

/usr/bin/sbiload

/usr/bin/sscape_ctl

/usr/bin/us428control

/usr/bin/usx2yloader

/usr/bin/vxloader

/usr/include

/usr/include/lo10k1

/usr/include/lo10k1/comm.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/ld10k1_error.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/ld10k1_fnc.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1ef.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1lf.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/lo10k1.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/version.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.la

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so -> liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0 -> liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/sbin

/usr/sbin/dl10k1

/usr/sbin/ld10k1

/usr/sbin/ld10k1d

/usr/share

/usr/share/aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/ld10k1.m4

/usr/share/applications

/usr/share/applications/hdspconf.desktop

/usr/share/applications/hdspmixer.desktop

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/ld10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/copy_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/eq10.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/fxbus.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/mono_switch_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/mono_switch_2x2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/output.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/prologic.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/simple.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/sto51.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_2x2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_6.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/tone.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/vol_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/vol_master.emu10k1

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/cspctl.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/envy24control.1.bz2

/usr/share/pixmaps

/usr/share/pixmaps/hdspconf.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/hdspmixer.png

/usr/share/sounds

/usr/share/sounds/opl3

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/drums.o3

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/drums.sb

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/std.o3

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/std.sb

```

Może być? Robiłem wg howto, poza tym qlo10k1

----------

## kreon28

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> @kreon28 to spróbuj na tej alsie co masz, bo widzę, że masz bardzo stary kernel , chyba nie updatowany odkąd gentoo sobie zainstalowałeś, może będzie chodzić i nie grymaś tylko sam przetestuj

 

Spokojnie, mialem juz niejedno jajko. Tyle, ze ja nie instaluje kazdej nowosci jak leci. Tym bardziej nowego kernela, ktory dla mnie nie ma zadnej przydatnej funkcji. 

Zanim cos zainstaluje chcialbym dowiedziec sie czegos wiecej na temat nowosci   :Very Happy:  a na razie ta nowa alsa jawi mi sie jak jakis miraz   :Razz: 

----------

## cin0l

no już wszystko mi śmiga, dźwięk faktycznie lepszy, ale co z tego, jak mi przestała działać opcja

```
mplayer film.avi -ac hwac3
```

no i w filmach ac3 mam już tylko stereo..

dodam że korzystam z tej opcji, ponieważ mam sblive podłączoną do amlitunera, pod którego jest podpięty zestaw 5.1

jakieś pomysły?

chyba jednak będę musiał wrócić do starej opcji, gdzie działało ac3

----------

## Belliash

kurka, ... dobre ustawienie i mozna szalec  :Very Happy: 

Cale szczescie ze mam sluchawki z neodymowymi przetwornikami i membranami bo by juz pewnie charczaly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kneczaj

tzn przez SPDIF mplayer przesyła niezdekodowany dźwięk, a amplifier ci go dekoduje??

A na tej samej alsie tylko bez ld10k1 chodzi ci wyjście hwac3?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i jeszcze 2 screeny kmiksera dla norbiego:

http://www.kneczaj.republika.pl/images/kmixer_przelaczniki.png

http://www.kneczaj.republika.pl/images/kmixer_wejscie.png

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zainteresowałem się tym problemem z mplayerem i z przykrością muszę powiedzieć, że jak uruchamiam film w ac3

```
mplayer /mnt/cdrom2/Taxi01.avi -channels 4
```

to poprostu nie mam dźwięku, a bez ld10k1 mam surround na 4 głośniki.

Ciekawe czy na Audigy to samo.

A tak wogóle wie ktoś czy da się włączyć w alsie sprzętowe dekodowanie AC3 przez kartę SB Live 5.1 (w windzie się da)?

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

>  PRZYKŁAD:
> 
>           -ac mp3acm
> 
>                Wymusza kodek MP3 l3codeca.acm.
> ...

 

man mplayer tak mówi.

----------

## kneczaj

@cin0l jak włączasz 

```
mplayer film.avi -ac hwac3
```

 to wyskakują ci jakieś błędy w mplayerze czy poprostu nie ma dźwięku

----------

## cin0l

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> tzn przez SPDIF mplayer przesyła niezdekodowany dźwięk, a amplifier ci go dekoduje??
> 
> A na tej samej alsie tylko bez ld10k1 chodzi ci wyjście hwac3?
> 
> 

 

tak, amplituner mi go dekoduje, mam podłączony spdif z sblive do coaxiala w amplitunerze sony, i amplituner już sam mi rozdziela sygnał na poszczególne kanały, kontrolka się świeci, więc na pewno działa..

----------

## ch4os

Jakby ktos sie mocno przywiazal do 2.6.18, albo jak mu sie alsa-driver-9999 wyklada tak jak mi, to powyzsze howto smiga z alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2 i alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2.

----------

## Odinist

Zmieniłęm na alsa-driver i nie mogę teraz zagrać w quake'a:

```
Sound Initialization

/dev/dsp: No such file or directory

Could not open /dev/dsp

S_Startup: SNDDMA_Init failed.

Received signal 11, exiting...
```

Można jakoś sobie z tym poradzić?

----------

## andrzejk

Robiłem dokładnie według haw-to z alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3 ale nie mogę się pobawić ql010k1 bo go nie mam i nie wiem czemu. Jakiś pomysł?

----------

## kneczaj

co do quake3 to chyba trzeba mieć flagę oss w alsa-driver, a jeśli chodzi o qlo10k1 to na pewno dodałeś go do zmiennej ALSA_TOOLS??

----------

## andrzejk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a jeśli chodzi o qlo10k1 to na pewno dodałeś go do zmiennej ALSA_TOOLS??
> 
> 

 

Wycinek z mojego /etc/make.conf

(...)

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

ALSA_TOOLS="ac3dec extract_ac3 as10k1 ld10k1 lo10k1 qlo10k1"

CAMERAS="canon"

(...)

a po

```

MOC="/usr/qt/3/bin/moc" UIC="/usr/qt/3/bin/uic" emerge alsa-tools

```

w czasie kompilacji dostaje min następujące komunikaty

(...)

 * econf: updating alsa-tools-1.0.14rc3/qlo10k1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating alsa-tools-1.0.14rc3/qlo10k1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating alsa-tools-1.0.14rc3/ac3dec/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating alsa-tools-1.0.14rc3/ac3dec/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating alsa-tools-1.0.14rc3/ld10k1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating alsa-tools-1.0.14rc3/ld10k1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

(...)

Jak widać coś z tym qlo10k1 stara się robić. Jednakże po skompilowaniu i zrobieniu:

```

equery files alsa-tools

```

dostaje:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/ac3dec

/usr/bin/as10k1

/usr/bin/extract_ac3

/usr/bin/init_audigy

/usr/bin/init_audigy_eq10

/usr/bin/init_live

/usr/bin/lo10k1

/usr/bin/sbiload

/usr/bin/us428control

/usr/include

/usr/include/lo10k1

/usr/include/lo10k1/comm.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/ld10k1_error.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/ld10k1_fnc.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1ef.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/liblo10k1lf.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/lo10k1.h

/usr/include/lo10k1/version.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.la

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so -> liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0 -> liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/liblo10k1.so.0.0.0

/usr/sbin

/usr/sbin/dl10k1

/usr/sbin/ld10k1

/usr/sbin/ld10k1d

/usr/share

/usr/share/aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/ld10k1.m4

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/AUTHORS.ld10k1.bz2

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/README.ac3dec.bz2

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/README.as10k1.bz2

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/README.ld10k1.bz2

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/README.sbiload.bz2

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/TODO.ac3dec.bz2

/usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3/TODO.ld10k1.bz2

/usr/share/ld10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/copy_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/eq10.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/fxbus.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/mono_switch_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/mono_switch_2x2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/output.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/prologic.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/simple.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/sto51.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_2x2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/switch_6.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/tone.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/vol_2.emu10k1

/usr/share/ld10k1/effects/vol_master.emu10k1

/usr/share/sounds

/usr/share/sounds/opl3

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/drums.o3

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/drums.sb

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/std.o3

/usr/share/sounds/opl3/std.sb

nie widzę tu żadnego qlo10k1

??

----------

## n0rbi666

Nie ma qlo10k1, bo ALSA_TOOLS jest na stałe ustawiona w ebuildzie - trzeba edytować ebuild, i tam dopisać qlo10k1 - potem digest i emerge  :Smile: 

Ja mam tylko pytanie - działa to komuś z alsą z kernela 2.6.20.6 ? 

Niestety muszę używać alsy z kernela - inaczej nie mam modułu saa7134-alsa do karty tv ... 

Ew jak uaktualnić kernelową alse do wersji z cvs ? (w niektórych patchsetach tak robili) 

Znalazłem ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/kernel-patches - ale patch nie chce się czysto nakładać :/

----------

## andrzejk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bo ALSA_TOOLS jest na stałe ustawiona w ebuildzie
> 
> 

 

Racja:

```

ALSA_TOOLS="ac3dec"

```

Tylko czemu?

zakomnetowałem powyższe.

```

ebuild /use/portage/media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc3.ebuild digest

MOC="/usr/qt/3/bin/moc" UIC="/usr/qt/3/bin/uic" emerge alsa-tools 

```

i teraz 

```

equery files alsa-tools

```

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/ac3dec

/usr/bin/as10k1

/usr/bin/extract_ac3

/usr/bin/init_audigy

/usr/bin/init_audigy_eq10

/usr/bin/init_live

/usr/bin/lo10k1

/usr/bin/qlo10k1

/usr/bin/sbiload

(...)

Czyli jest ok. Dzięki  :Wink: 

----------

## kneczaj

@n0rbi666 nie musisz używać wersji z cvs, gdyż ld10k1 działa na alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2 i wyższych, może tam jest odpowiedni moduł.

----------

## n0rbi666

kneczaj - ale przy alsie z kernela 2.6.20 nie chce to ruszać :/ Wyskakuje przy lo10k1 -s

```
Error: unable to connect ld10k1
```

A przy ld10k1 -d nie ma żadnych błędów ... na alsa-driver-9999 działało, ale muszę mieć kernelową alsę, żebym mógł skompilować moduł saa7134-alsa (inaczej nie ma tej opcji w kernelu).

Szukając dalej - znalazłem :

```
# mkdir /usr/local/alsa

# cd /usr/local/alsa

# hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel

# cd alsa-kernel

# rm -rf oss

# cp -a kernel/* /usr/src/linux

# rm -rf kernel/

# cp -a Documentation/* /usr/src/linux/Documentation

# rm -rf Documentation

# cp -a include/* /usr/src/linux/include/sound

# rm -rf include

# cp -a * /usr/src/linux/sound

# cd include

# cp -a * /usr/src/linux/include/sound
```

No i prawie działa....

```
CC [M]  drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.o

drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.c:2165: error: ‘SAA7134_BOARD_BEHOLD_507RDS’ undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.c:2165: error: array index in initializer not of integer type

drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.c:2165: error: (near initialization for ‘saa7134_boards’)

make[4]: *** [drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-cards.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/video/saa7134] Błąd 2
```

----------

## kreon28

Ten wpis do alsasound ma chyba jakis blad jesli chodzi o alsa-tools-rc3

 *Quote:*   

> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsasound.initd,v 1.5 2007/03/19 21:32:12 uberlord Exp $
> 
> # Copyright 2007 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

: command not foundne 6:

: command not foundne 14:

: command not foundne 6:

: command not foundne 14:

: command not foundne 6:

: command not foundne 14:

: command not foundne 6:

: command not foundne 14:                                                 [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/alsasound: line 147: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `)'

/etc/init.d/alsasound: line 226: syntax error: unexpected end of file

 * ERROR:  /etc/init.d/alsasound has syntax errors in it; aborting ...

```

PS. Najsmiejszniejsze, ze caly tekst wg nano ma 225 linii :/

----------

## vibo

szukalem bardzo dlugo rozwiazania na to co zrobic z alsa zeby dzwiek na sblive brzmial tak jak powinien. alsa od samego poczatku obstaje w tyle przy oss jesli chodzi o jakosc dzwieku na emu10k1.

przy oss4 to nawet nie ma porownania. niestety przymusowo musialem sie przesiasc na alse (przy amd64 oss4 sie wysypuje). dzieki temu ze znalazlem ten temat zapalilo sie swiatelko w tunelu bo init_live zmienia calkowicie niemal wszystko co domyslnie serwuje alsa. nie jest to jednak jeszcze to co powinno byc.. no ale... nie wiem czy ktos zauwazyl ze init_alsa jest skryptem w ktorym ladowane sa poszczegolne patche itd, a z racji ze kilka lat temu bawilem sie emu-tools to wiem co prawdopodobnie moge teraz uzyskac  :Smile:  mozliwosci w tym momencie sa chyba nieograniczone... zwlaszcza ze pisalem wlasne patche w asemblerze do emu10k1 (np dodanie equalizera czy wyciecie bardzo niskich tonow czy sopranow na wejsciu mikrofonu co przydaje sie przy rozmowach i glos brzmi u kogos 'jak prezentera z radia')

zrobilem kilka testow uzywajac zintegrowanej karty intela i swojego sblive no i na chwile obecna zintegrowana gra czysciej niz live co z oczywistych powodow powinno miec odwrotne efekty

tak czy siak z tego co mi sie wydaje sygnal jest odrobine za mocno podbity i przy basach jak i sopranach wchodza znieksztalcenia.. prawdopodobnie to kwestia korekcji jednego z patchy. byc moze w przeciagu weekendu cos z tym zrobie to podziele sie wynikami  :Smile: 

ps: polecam tez pokombinowac bo emu-tools (wiec takze prawdopodobnie alsa-tools) daje mniej wiecej mozliwosci porownywalne z budowaniem firewalla na iptables - wszystko mozna zmienic na dokladnie takie jakie sie chce zeby bylo  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

To już dość stare dzieje - ten chipset ma już z 11, 12 lat... nadal mam go w desktopie, bo lepiej brzmi niż zintegrowane dźwiękówki. Warto się pobawić, bo efekty są lepsze niż nawet na windowsie. Karta nie jest już w 7-ce wspierana, dlatego też polecam dobre radzieckie sterowniki - kxdrivers, czy jakoś tak.

----------

## Odinist

Jak wyżej, trudno żeby tak stara karta na PCI dobrze dogadywała się z dzisiejszymi płytami głównymi. Ze swojej strony polecam wszelakie DAC czy karty z wbudowanym wzmacniaczem pod USB (byle nie jakieś realteki czy ac'97) - używane można kupić w okolicach 100 zł a mamy taki dźwięk, że po prostu szczena opada. Działają out of the box nawet ze smartfonami i tabletami pod ICS. Wystarczy podłączyć kabelek  :Wink: 

----------

